# MSP-DEN trip - questions



## gercohen (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got 46,000+ Guest Rewards points and am planning a trip -- have some questions for those more experienced in this (I've taken Amtrak a number of times in the east RGH to various Florida destinations and to Charlotte, New York, Wash, Baltmore, etc but never anything out west). Took the Crescent ATL to NOL while Southern still operated it.

I'm planning to fly RDU-MSP on a frequent flyer award and then back DEN-RDU, for the beginning and ending of my trip this is a valid open jaw trip.

My Amtrak routing will be MSP-DEN Via Empire Builder, Coast Starlight, and California Zephyr. Using bedrooms the entire trip.

I'll take the Empire Builder from MSP west to PDX with a couple hour layover at PDX, then Coast Starlight PDX to SAC with a five hour layover, then the California Zephyr SAC to DEN.

QUESTIONS:

1) Since MSP is in the central zone and DEN is on a zone border central to west, looks like this will be a one zone trip for 20,000 points. Correct? Looks like a 3,500 mile one zone trip on three trains, 4 nights.

2) When I get to Sacramento at 6:15 am, will they let me leave me check my bags at the station while I kill several hours in Sacramento before the 11:30 am departure then pick them up to take on board the sleeper? Anything to do to kill the 5 hours -- any breakfast places in walking distance?

3) How much room is there for baggage in the bedroom on all three of those trains? Do they all have the same storage space? Two bags? More? what max size? I'll probably have two bags that are the size to go in an airline overhead bin on the way out. Or do I leave them on the lower level of the sleeper car where I hear there is some bag storage?


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll try to answer #3:

If you're alone, you should have no problem with 2 bags that size. You can always store them in the upper berth. Should you find it a little crowded, you can always stow one downstairs. The bedrooms on those 3 trains are the same size.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2010)

gercohen said:


> 1) Since MSP is in the central zone and DEN is on a zone border central to west, looks like this will be a one zone trip for 20,000 points. Correct? Looks like a 3,500 mile one zone trip on three trains, 4 nights.


Yes since both MSP and Denver are in the central zone, it is a one zone award!  That is why we call it a loophole trip! And I don't know if you're traveling alone, but the bedroom award includes the rail fare, all meals and room *FOR 2 PASSENGERS* for the same amount of points (20,000 for a bedroom)! 



> 2) When I get to Sacramento at 6:15 am, will they let me leave me check my bags at the station while I kill several hours in Sacramento before the 11:30 am departure then pick them up to take on board the sleeper? Anything to do to kill the 5 hours -- any breakfast places in walking distance?


I think they will hold them for you for like $3 a bag. What I would do (and I'm :wacko: ) is buy a *COACH* ticket SAC-EMY-SAC. That way


You'll get more train time

You can eat on the CS

You can probably stay in your room on the CS and occupy it early on the CZ (Ask the SCA - I did and I did)




> 3) How much room is there for baggage in the bedroom on all three of those trains? Do they all have the same storage space? Two bags? More? what max size? I'll probably have two bags that are the size to go in an airline overhead bin on the way out. Or do I leave them on the lower level of the sleeper car where I hear there is some bag storage?


It's up to you, but personally I leave all my bags in the lower level luggage rack and just bring the necessary things with me to the room. When I go to the shower or to change, I can just grab what I need out of my bag(s) and them put them back in my bag(s). Plus you will not have to carry the bag(s) up and down the narrow stairs!


----------



## gercohen (Feb 22, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Yes since both MSP and Denver are in the central zone, it is a one zone award!  That is why we call it a loophole trip! And I don't know if you're traveling alone, but the bedroom award includes the rail fare, all meals and room *FOR 2 PASSENGERS* for the same amount of points (20,000 for a bedroom)!


Yes, me and spouse will be traveling. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## GoldenSpike (Feb 22, 2010)

> 2) When I get to Sacramento at 6:15 am, will they let me leave me check my bags at the station while I kill several hours in Sacramento before the 11:30 am departure then pick them up to take on board the sleeper? Anything to do to kill the 5 hours -- any breakfast places in walking distance?


Breakfast:

There may be something in nearby Old Town several blocks away. Outside the depot entrance is I St. Bear right and go under

the freeway.

My personal choice laying over in SAC either way is a restaurant/sports bar called the Capitol Garage @ 15th - K, near the state capitol. They serve breakfast-lunch-dinner. Another plus is WIFI. Some CHP cycle guys do their paperwork there.

For lunch and dinner they also have sidewalk seating during warm weather.

To my joy the last time in SAC laying over from the CZ to the CS, I went there for dinner. On Tuesday night, I belive it was, college students put out Dave Brubeck style jazz. I was impressed!

Catch the #30 (I believe #32 will also get you there) bus which starts/ends its route at the depot next to the tracks. It is a 10-minute ride down J St. Tell the driver you want to get off at the nearest stop near 15th. Take a right on 15th. The Garage is one block away on K St on the corner.

To get back to Amtrak, go one block past the Garage to L St. Take a right and you'll find a bus stop about two blocks away. If you catch #30 it wll take you back trackside. Any other bus make sure they are headed that way or nearby.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 23, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Yes since both MSP and Denver are in the central zone, it is a one zone award!  That is why we call it a loophole trip! And I don't know if you're traveling alone, but the bedroom award includes the rail fare, all meals and room *FOR 2 PASSENGERS* for the same amount of points (20,000 for a bedroom)!


I've been thinking about the OMA-CBS loophole and saw this backward run (its like the OMA-CBS run in reverse) If you change it from MSP-DEN to CBS-DEN thats fine and gets you more train time, but if you go one stop beyond DEN, if you try to stay on the CZ one more stop to Fort Morgan, Arrow can't find serice??? Same with trying to stay on the CZ to OMA.

Can anyone explain this?

You can book CBS-OMA using the Multi-city function but will AGR book it?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 23, 2010)

RRrich said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Yes since both MSP and Denver are in the central zone, it is a one zone award!  That is why we call it a loophole trip! And I don't know if you're traveling alone, but the bedroom award includes the rail fare, all meals and room *FOR 2 PASSENGERS* for the same amount of points (20,000 for a bedroom)!
> ...


This is one of those oddities, AGR cant book the reverse from CBS-OMA, only Denver as you know! I tried lots of times, multi-city wont work with AGR,only direct connections!(I know it's the same train and makes no sense, go figure!  )


----------

